# tornillos como punta de desacople?



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 18, 2012)

hoy me entere que las puntas en los bafles (como el de la foto) es para que no se transmitan vibraciones causadas por bajas frecuencias y se me ocurrió,no sera lo mismo usar un tornillo con  punta?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/p3156303.jpg/


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 18, 2012)

alguien ya ha publicado sus resultados con tornillos pero no me acuerdo quien ni donde, intentare dar una revisada, no prometo mucho...


----------



## cyverlarva (Jul 18, 2012)

No se si te referis a las fotos que subi sobre las patas de desacoplo de mis books. 

Las vuelvo a postear ya que las habia borrado.

Arme de dos tipos, unas con bulones Allen para las bases de las columnas y otras mas pequeñas para los books.

Las de los books...











Buscando encontre las de las columnas, tambien las habia borrado.









Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 18, 2012)

a esos mesmos me referia, gracias, me ahorraste la busqueda...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 19, 2012)

eso mismo,funciona?,impecable te quedaron


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 19, 2012)

Si lo usa gemini debe funcionar...ahora se me hace peligroso si te queda el pie debajo del bafle a la hora de apoyarlo...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola Draco, seria mas triste si el piso donde se apoya es de parquet! y no mencionemos arrastrarlo.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jul 19, 2012)

Mira, el daño a muebles o el parquet del piso se soluciona colocando una moneda debajo de la patita. En mi caso los books estan sobre un mueble, y el daño se circunscribe a 3 puntitos, cosa que como el mueble tambien lo arme yo, no es ningun problema.
Realmente funcionan, cuando busque una solucion a la transmision de vibraciones y en la posibilidad de evitar que la caja "camine" a alto volumen  enseguida pense en esto. Tambien se puede evitar con una caja muy pesada, ademas son vistosos y dan chapa de "cosa seria" jaja.




Tene en cuenta algo, si les vas a sacar punta y los vas a roscar con tuerca, primero coloca la tuerca y despues sacales punta, ya que se calientan mucho y tienden a deformar las roscas, cuando sacas la tuerca rectificas la deformacion de la rosca y te quedan barbaros.

Saludos


----------

